# How to get a bigger butt & hips?



## huricanecandy

Ok, I'm flat with no hips. This is something that I have always just "dealt" with and figured there was just nothing I could do about it. Winter is approaching and I SO hate the way I look in jeans. I look like my butt just slid down the back of my legs. I'm SO tired of my jeans just smacking me or flapping in the wind because of my lack of butt. I was looking on Utube and found some really good exercises that I'm going to start doing to help strengthen my glutes. Anyone else have any tips or ideas?? I'm open for suggestions!! I'm not trying to be gigantic just have a lil hump or two. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif Thanks!! Candy


----------



## Aprill

squats


----------



## Karren

Silicone!!!  lol


----------



## Andi

you can make your butt a little bigger and perkier by doing TONS of squats, lunges etc., with dumbbells. Make sure to have enough protein in your diet to help build muscle mass.

The size of your hips is due to bone structure and fat distribution, and a lot of times a womanÂ´s hips are wider after pregnancy. I donÂ´t think exercise can do anything to make your hips wider, gaining weight could do that though (but then again, you never know where the fatÂ´s gonna go)

We can gain weight or lose weight, but certain aspects of our bodyshape are genetically determined and very hard to change. I hope you get the results youÂ´re looking for (plus, thereÂ´s always those butt pads. I have a big enough butt, but I always wanted to try those lol)


----------



## Karren

I'll lend you a pair of mine, Andi!!  /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll lend you a pair of mine, Andi!!  /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


haha, yes please, IÂ´d love to try them. Do they work? IÂ´m one of those people who think Kim Kardashian has an awesome ass, so maybe I could look like her Austrian cousin? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/dance.gif


----------



## Karren

They work great!  I have nothing down there and bought a lightly padded pantie girdle off ebay...   Then I made an even better pair of my own, custome fit using high density foam rubber..  Now you can get silicone pads for hip and rear...  High Tech!!  lol


----------



## perlanga

Try those new Reebok sneakers that claim to firm and tone your butt. Also do squats and lunges. You can also give the illusion of a fuller hip by wearing clothes that show off your waistline. It gives an hourglass illusion. Levi's also has those new jeans that give all butts a lift.


----------



## leighlee

First I would do some lunges, front &amp; side, side will help expand your hips. TONS of squats, full, frog &amp; pile. Leg raises, fire hydrants,donkey kicks &amp; dead lifts also work really good. The key is you need to work your butt muscles. I don't know what your waist size is but having a smaller waist will make you look like you have wider hips or an hourglass shape. I also take Maca &amp; Aguaje which are both natural. My Peruvian mami's got my hooked on those! Aguaje will help you gain curves and it's a fruit that is grown in Peru. 

There is also a girl out there that has really changed her body over the years &amp; I use alot of her workouts &amp; tips. She used to have videos on the tube but now she has a blog that I keep up with http://workthatbody.wordpress.com &amp; yes that is really her, nothing is photo shopped &amp; that's what I like about her, she's real. Do note it has taken her I think 3 or 4 years for her to get to where she is just so you know. Unfortnately there aren't any magic pills that will poof give you a bigger butt, so you do have to put in some work. Since taking the Aguaje I would have to say grown almost 2 inches plus it really helps balance my hormones. My cycles were so out of wack.. well that's a whole different topic. Work it out &amp; good luck!


----------



## Doya G

Jam!! or maybe its the genes in me! i find that my booty gets bigger when i eat jam alot.! my friend and sis tried it and they did see results!


----------



## leighlee

> Originally Posted by *Doya G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jam!! or maybe its the genes in me! i find that my booty gets bigger when i eat jam alot.! my friend and sis tried it and they did see results!



Jam as in like "jelly"? I have never heard of that. Are you eating it plain on or toast or something? LOL


----------



## reesesilverstar

According to the Bahamians, "eat plenty peas and rice and sit around as much as you can" until you start to grow. Then you can tone your new ASSets up, lol!

As far as the hips, I think if you toned up your midsection, your hips should look bigger by comparison. I remember reading that in the US women carry ALOT of weight around their bellies.


----------



## Doya G

> Originally Posted by *leighlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jam as in like "jelly"? I have never heard of that. Are you eating it plain on or toast or something? LOL


normal jam. and yea, put some over toast and eat it. it does really work. try it!


----------



## emilydoll

Great question for ME to answer. I am a size 00 in jeans, I'm superskinny "" I don't have a flat butt but I know how to make it more booylicious. lol. By experience, eating fried chicken, I swear and I'm not joking, gives me a bigger booty. Someone's probably going to laugh at me for saying this, lol, but I'm DEAD serious and along with that this exercise I do where I do one leg at a time and lift it behind me and do 34 reps on each leg a day. You can do it on the floor, or putting both hands on your bathroom counter top for example and left one leg, like your right leg, do 35 reps ( don't burn yourself out ) of lifted, like 1, 2, 3, and don't be lazy about it. You will feel tension in your stomach and your other leg on the floor will get real tight and muscular with continued exercise. This is it. Just chicken n' my little booty exercise, it totally works. No joke. By experiece. Hope this helps.


----------



## leighlee

hmmm.... now you have me craving some fried chicken!! LOL


----------



## pretty_pink13

I have a pretty decent butt and hips and thighs. Sometimes I don't like the hips and thighs part as much because to me, they could be smaller and more toned. With that said, I tried the Brazil Butt Lift by Beach body, its like a 6 week plan or something to lift and tone and get a butt. I have to say that it was really hard to keep up with because all the exercises are pretty extreme if you are a beginner. These are the same people who make p90x and I've seen my bf do that program and it is crazy. I did it for about 2 weeks and felt results but I couldn't keep up with it. I wish I would have, maybe I would be sculpted by now lol.


----------



## Karren

I did some squats last week.  Could barely walk the next day!


----------



## huricanecandy

Hi all! Well thank you so much for all the suggestions. Sorry I haven't gotten back here in a while. Someone broken into my place and store my laptop among other things.



 I have been working out quite a bit lately, really trying to build up my legs. And ton, and tons, and TONS of squats!! They're not my favorite because of a old knee injury but I'm getting used to them. One thing however that I feel is helping is the Aguaje. It's really a nice product. I've noticed that I'm starting to form a little hips, and my butt is a little perkier. I know things don't just happen overnight but I'm going to try and stick with this for a little while. One of my co-workers who is "Male" and is from Peru says he grew up eating this fruit. He is also a transsexual and has the most flawless, beautiful skin! He is prettier than a lot of the women in our office! LoL. But he says growing up they ate the fruit all the time over there so growing up he always had very feminine features. He also has a awesome shape!! And this was all done without the use of hormones or surgery. Wow! I guess you learn something new everyday!


----------



## chuckrmih1

There are many different exercises that could help you get you but bigger. First off you would need to build muscle in that area so you would need to have a good amount of protein intake on daily bases. Multiply you weight by 1.5 the answer would be the amount of protein you need daily. Now i would stress the protein that much, the right amount of protein intake has been a theory in the fitness world since ever. so i would say just try to have at least 50g of protein on daily bases. The next step is to exercise there are two type of exercises that would help you the most Squats and kick backs. You can search squats on google there are so many different type of squats. Also bodybuilding.com super store has many helpful exercises that you could type out.


----------



## klozic

I'm just starting the same type of thing. but with another recommendation called maca root pills. its pills that are supposed to balance your hormones, and for many people these vitamins/herbs made them a full cup size fuller in the breasts, and a difference in their butt/hips. i just ordered maca, its like less than 15 dollars and you can chose from a huge variety of brands in any gnc, or local supplement store which is cool!! go to blackhairmedia.com, forum section, click body types and open the thread for the maca root users, theres HUNDREDS of posts with many many manyyyyyy success stories from maca root. Agujae (spelling?) is also in that forum, atleast 30 girls there tried that to, a lot were successful, but the biggest progress on that entire forum was with the maca root. i guess in most women there hormones arent balanced, and maca balances.restores hormones and my understanding is that with the hormones in you restored (kind of like puberty full of hormones and u get boobs).. its some of the most interesting things i read, girls have measurements written in the forum and specific photos and everythin to back up there success.....its just a natural way of helping i guess.. theres TONS of things on that forum that will give advice for what u need to do for a bigger butt and people keep updates. wish me luck im startin my journey soon to.


----------



## brent31976

I do not think getting any pills can do big different and we do no know the after effects of getting those pills. I think it's better to do some exercise.

 I came across this report today - http://www.fastmr.com/prod/283965_bayer_healthcare_ag_market_share_analysis.aspx


----------



## amberlamps

Pilates made my butt look way better/bigger.


----------



## leighlee

I luv luv maca and aguaje, it has really transformed my body. I feel so much better about how I look and it has really boosted my confidence. I never thought I could have a shape as I was a true banana, no wait, RULER! But now I have a little shape, some hips and butt. Still not much in the boob area but I'm cool with that. It's funny how just a little bit of curves can make you feel so damn sexy! LOL


----------



## aymanbinmoshi

There is no exercise to make your hips larger. You can have little more fatty meals. You can change your food discussing with a doctor. But it may effect bad. You may got fat. There may no solution as ti is no problem just body structure.


----------



## runningwild

Hi,

you are on the right track. As the buttocks are made up mostly of muscle, exercises can make them bigger and rounder. It is important that you do exercises that puts heavy resistance on your buttocks. When muscle has to struggle it is forced to grow bigger. You need a workout designed to make your butt bigger, not just firmer.

Diet is also important if you want to make your butt bigger. There are two reasons for this. You need good protein in order to rebuild your muscles (buttocks in this case) between workouts. Good protein can be found in meat, fish, eggs and milk. Don't overdo it but increase the amount of protein you eat a little.

The second reason why diet is important is that some foods will actually help you to add some fat to your butt without putting fat on the rest of your body. Fatty acids and omega 3 are naturally stored in the backside of woman and eating foods such as fatty fish, fish oil or nuts can help you to add some fat to your butt and thus making it bigger and rounder.

Good luck!


----------



## huricanecandy

> Originally Posted by *aymanbinmoshi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is no exercise to make your hips larger. You can have little more fatty meals. You can change your food discussing with a doctor. But it may effect bad. You may got fat. There may no solution as ti is no problem just body structure.



Hip abductor machine and clamshells has become my best friend. Both of those have made my hips larger for sure.


----------



## TeresaDouglas

I'd gladly donate some of my butt to those who would like a larger one if I could...LOL.

I think that doing lots of squats/lunges is a great idea - they will build muscle and give your rear a firm, round shape. I used to have a Crunch workout video called Brand New Butt that was awesome!


----------



## Myam

Botcho cream, maca powder and aguaje helped me get the booty and body I wanted!!!


----------



## Shammy

I worked my butt off for getting one!!! 




 Yep, I made squats, kickbacks, the whole routine day after day and my flat friend started to be more visible. Took me a while and good pain and sweat, but now it follows me everywhere I go 



 rounded and nice looking. I also made a good plan of what to eat when to eat it and what to avoid. I even spent some good money in Femimore intense for increasing the results (which I am glad to report it did nicely) But the main formula? If you want a great butt...work your butt off at the gym!


----------



## Ana McKay

acually she has a big butt like most famous chicks because of surgery getting butt implants like boob implants so acualy their butts arent naturally that big or nice looking they are fake


----------



## Kyrielynnbaby

I sorta have a big butt. But I eat peanut butter to help make it bigger. You can try it to see if it works for you.


----------



## Dalylah

Take mine!!!! Please! LOL


----------



## Yili Alonso

WHRE IN THE U.S CAN I GET THE AGUAJE??? PLS


----------



## jessica78611

My siister ate ALOT of bread when she was younger. like loaves of it. it helped her ALOT. her butt is HUGE now, &amp; yes we are white.


----------



## jind

i need help to get a big butt


----------



## Amber1986

I was starting to lose my butt becuase I've been working out alot,but I found that if you do squats and lunges w/ weight its get bigger and more perky... less weight more reps=lean muscle  more weight less reps= gains in size.... so just work ur way up in weights... same thing for your hips want more size use more weight .... and dont worry about what people say about women using weights your not going to get huge and masculine you'd have to be taking supplements and eating like a hog


----------



## hmacin

did you order the Aguaje pills? what site did you end up using and do you really think they work??


----------



## divadoll

> Originally Posted by *Amber1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was starting to lose my butt becuase I've been working out alot,but I found that if you do squats and lunges w/ weight its get bigger and more perky... less weight more reps=lean muscle  more weight less reps= gains in size.... so just work ur way up in weights... same thing for your hips want more size use more weight .... and dont worry about what people say about women using weights your not going to get huge and masculine you'd have to be taking supplements and eating like a hog


 Women need to do weight bearing exercises to build bone mass.  To avoid using weights is to risk osteoporosis as you get older.


----------



## Britneyvisser

Could you send me the link to the video you've found? Or tell me how you found the videos, so what you typed in in the search area! Please let me know!


----------



## tonette

hahaha....i was so young true, but i want to become a woman ....but i have a maidane body and i relly wondered how to make my butt,ligs &amp; hips become big....


----------



## Drjackson

i have a huge butt and  all i do is eat fried chicken, cornbread ,  pb&amp;j sugared drinks and then justt work out ur stomach and tht works 4 me


----------



## heydare23

I've been working on my axs for about three months now. I've seen considerable results and have done TONS of research. My main problem is I don't have the resources at the moment to get Maca Root supplements. A couple things I've ran into here on the internet other * than exercises is, Fish Oil pills, Maca Root (of course) lol, and Vitamin E. I've also started eating five meals a day if not six with snacks in between. YES, I'm eating like a fatty. lol. If you eat five good portioned meals a day that are the size of your fist or bigger (be careful with stuffing your face the more you eat the more you could possibly expand your stomach and it will make your tummy appear fat) make sure you have a good source of protein. Also STARCH, starch is a great way to gain the weight you'll need to start getting more meat on your bones. I am literally like a twig. OR WAS. My body definitely looks more toned and considering how nothingness my butt was, it's definitely improved. Another thing, gaining weight doesn't have to be Mcdonalds, or potato chips (although the potato chips and occasional* Mcdonalds won't hurt). Certain fruits actually will help you have a healthy body weight and make you gain weight. I try to eat fruits and or vegatables EVERYDAY with my protein/starch/grain. If you work out your stomach and tone it to flatten up, the fat overlapping those muscles that are probably somewhat already there will fade away and help your booty look bigger. Plus if you're on a diet to gain weight you have to keep up with toning your stomach. I work out every day. After a while (or a couple days) you'll get hungry almost right after you work out. When that happens to me I eat again and work out again etc. I've kinda turned into a freak on it after a while which is rather odd because I HATED working out three months ago. I do squats of course, lunges, doggy kicks, hip thrusts (work AMAZING), if you do your doggy/donkey kicks on the floor keep your hips level DO NOT ARCH YOUR BACK and you can also keep your leg up and curl your foot to your butt if you don't understand what I mean there's tons of videos on youtube that will show you. Keep up with your crunches and any other work outs that you feel working your stomach. Drink lots of water, and blah blah. Stay healthy just make sure you're gaining weight in the process.

Foods to eat:

Starch:

Pasta,

Rice,

Potatoes,

Bread.

Protein:

Fish,

Beef,

Chicken,

Beans,

Eggs,

Nuts.

Dairy (is keyyyy):

D Milk,

cheese

DON'T EAT:

refined grain pasta, sugary drinks, white bread.

Get a BMI calculator.

Increase caloric intake by 500 calories/day 10-15% of calories from protein, 55-60% from carbohydrates &amp;25-35% from healthy fats.

4-6 moderate sized meals rahter than 3 large meals.

Avoid foods high in saturated fat to reduce high cholestrol. Monounsaturated and polyunsaturated fats from vegatable oils, nuts, seeds and avacadoes are what you want.


----------



## JasmyneTeoma

I know this sounds rather pathetic, but I used to be that Black girl with no "booty". How sad is that! The idea that there's a type of booty that all chocolate sisters have? Well, my little tush had missed the memo!




It was really sad, to be honest it's still hard to talk about! But I've found what helps...considerably helps.



These exercises will lift, firm, and give you a bootylicious booty!!

1. Double Leg Glute Bridge/ Pelvic Thrusters

2. Pelvic Thrusters: Full Throttle

3. Pelvic Thrusters-Marching

4. Single Leg Hip Thrust

5. Hip Drop/Reverse Hip Drop

6. Bulgarian Split Squat

7. Single Leg (SL) Deadlift

8. Hip Abduction

9. Sliding Lunge

10. Sumo Squat with leg lifts

You can google some (but not all) of the exercises for pictures (Removed self promotion)  Good luck in perfecting the booty! And you know that feeling when you try on a new pair of jeans and turn to the side for a "booty check". Well now when I do it-it makes me smile! Try these exercises, they really work!!!


----------



## vanee01

Hold on there ..... you need to eat A LOT of starch , and gain weight . DO NOT exercise your legs or butt . do exercises upper than your hips and up . Be patient . some starches are .....

1. potatoes !!!! = WHATEVER KIND OF POTATOES

cereals

muffins

cup cakes

bread

( drink a lot of milk &amp; water )

do not get fat with unhealthy foods , get fat with healthy , and fatty foods . keep it balance . once u see your getting cellulite , stop , thats the maximum , start doing a little bit of exercises in the legs.

the exercises u want to do to start are ..... sit- ups , &amp; crunches

do 25 sit-ups &amp; crunches in the morning !

and in the evening .

go on google to see more starches .

Go on wikihow , its VERY Helpful

u can look up ANYTHING ON WIKIHOW.COM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

hope i helped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vanee01

the exercises wil ONLY make yhur booty firmer , * lifted

NOT making it grow , so be careful !!!


----------



## sharonj

I have tried many of things from creams, to pills, and then to injections which turned into a nightmare. I was introduced to a product and was skeptical due to the price. After, much thought, I decided to try it. I went to Everythingbutt2.com and purchased the two- month supply. I must say it worked pretty fast. It is an all natural oil that is rubbed externally after taking a shower or bath once or twice daily. I started noticing the difference around the ninth day. by the 22nd day my husband noticed the difference. I am totally happy now. I was very wide with nothing to hold onto. Now I have meat that fits my hips. My pants no longer sag in the seat- it's full. I owe it to the Everythingbutt2.com company for changing my life. My self-esteem is very high now. Go by and check us out. Oh yeah I signed up to be a rep for them now because they made me a believer.


----------



## lisa43

the main thing most women do wrong (like I used to do) is to use very light weights when trying to get a bigger butt. It's okay to use big heavy weights (AND NO... you won't look manly).

my butt gt bigger after I used 135+ pounds for hip thrust and 225 squats.


----------



## Hollywooddiva

My name Stephanie and I've been looking for a better non surgical way to lift and firm and possibly make my butt grow without going under the knife. (I've heard so many horror stories) Not to mention, I just dont have that in my budget financially. I stumbled across Dimecurves while googling through the internet and I'm curious has anyone tried it. I see that it has aguaje included in the ingredients, which is impossible to find in the us. Can someone give me advice?


----------



## TierraJ

> Originally Posted by *jind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i need help to get a big butt


I feel your pain, pm me and I'll send you the site that helped me

a year ago.


----------



## TierraJ

For some people, their body types may need a few extra things before

it will gain weight in butt. Mine did, apple.


----------



## Scholera

> Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> squats


 Absolutely this. There is no exercise which will give you a rounder butt (your hips are mostly genetics I'm afraid) faster than squats. Get a gym membership if you can and get yourself under that squat rack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scholera

> Originally Posted by *vanee01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hold on there ..... you need to eat A LOT of starch , and gain weight . DO NOT exercise your legs or butt . do exercises upper than your hips and up . Be patient . some starches are .....
> 
> 1. potatoes !!!! = WHATEVER KIND OF POTATOES
> 
> cereals
> 
> muffins
> 
> cup cakes
> 
> bread
> 
> ( drink a lot of milk &amp; water )
> 
> do not get fat with unhealthy foods , get fat with healthy , and fatty foods . keep it balance . once u see your getting cellulite , stop , thats the maximum , start doing a little bit of exercises in the legs.
> 
> the exercises u want to do to start are ..... sit- ups , &amp; crunches
> 
> do 25 sit-ups &amp; crunches in the morning !
> 
> and in the evening .
> 
> go on google to see more starches .
> 
> Go on wikihow , its VERY Helpful
> 
> u can look up ANYTHING ON WIKIHOW.COM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> hope i helped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sit ups and crunches won't help you at all. Eat plenty of protein and carbs, and do exercises that work the glutes such as squats, lunges and variations on deadlifts.


----------



## TierraJ

OMG! I've gotten a lot of pm's! I will not be answering anymore one by one. smh

My little FAQ lol


How did you get that butt? lol

How can I get a bigger butt?

How did you gain weight?

What exercises can I do?

What can I eat to get a bigger butt?

It is really hard for me to gain weight and

       I have tried everything, what can I do?

I can't explain everything here. This REALLY helped me as you can see! lol


----------



## medspa

squats is the best process.....


----------



## toxicave56

If like me, you are 47XXY intersex, then I have absolutely no idea how to achieve the desired results,

To describe myself, I would say -feminine appearance, great nails (on hands). fantastic cheekbones,  size 40 chest (they don't make bras in a 40A size, so I have to buy a 38A and do a bit of sewing.  Fat stomach - no hips or noticeable bottom,  Genital area undeveloped - no sex drive,  XXY intersex ,


----------



## MariaCosta

i know squats is best but it's take too much time give result. other method like pads,maca,Silicone I have read online and for everyone little research. the only thing ,maca root , Silicone,pads does is make you gain weight but not in the right places. I did however use booty wow and it does work, makes your butt bigger instantly and lifts it, and it is permanent results overtime. a herb is a herb but it is not going to make ur butt bigger, but u should def try booty wow and work your gluts out


----------



## MariaCosta

make your butt bigger without exercise try to wear booty wow from bootywow.com it work like push up bra for the booty, and lifts the booty up without the need of padded underwear, silicon inserts, or booty enhancing pants.


----------



## Wendy Cyplik

Booty wow is the best way for make butt bigger naturally just wear booty wow when you doing exercise it's more help you to get butt bigger this product was marvelous and same as decrived. I really really like it. It gave me extra butt when I wore my straight dress. I can't believe it. I had extra curves. Thanks


----------



## Sara Bice

squats is really effective but when you doing squats wear booty wow which help to make butt bigger fast.


----------



## ErickaWedekin

Booty wow is the great way for make butt bigger naturally without exercise i also bought booty wow for my daughter as a gift. She is always talking about how she has no butt. She ended up actually using it at her reception Looks very realistic with snug fitting dress. She looked amazing and plans to use it again. Now I want one!


----------



## IsabelleDaub

Hello,

I understand it can be frustrating, but I don't think there is a miracle solution, except diet and sports.

Try to be patient, if it's any comfort, every one struggles with something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Myam

Try botcho cream is natural and effective. beauty by naturem


----------



## angela17

Squats, squats, squats!

Try doing also hip extensions, and eat a lot of protein! You will see results in no time.


----------



## skymelissaler

Check out some great exercises to make your buttocks bigger:

 
http://bootybuildingbands.info/exercises-to-make-your-buttocks-bigger/


----------



## Heidi Zullo

I know one exercise that could help. Try the kneeling kickback.


----------



## Dankore

I also know this problem. I try to make my buttocks bigger, for this I exercise hard, eat right and use a special cream. As for training, I can recommend you this one
https://getbigbutt.com/bigger-butt-workout/ . I try to train at least 3 times a week. In six months I have achieved certain results, but I still need to train. Beautiful ass is constant work.


----------



## rachelbird

Exercise regularly and eat well, you'll love your body no matter how it looks ?

Don't listen to the silicone guy...


----------



## MaymieMorar

My butt grew within 1 month ! with eating right , squats and using glute booster serum (of dermalmd brand) right after the shower when my pores are open . Its added more volume to me


----------



## Lindax2

A freind directed me to this article, it worked for me , you can read it as well and try 
*How to Get a Bigger Butt in a Week*
We all want a big bottom. And nowadays, most anyone can have one with a combo fi exercise, good diet, and plastic surgery regardless of the size of your derriere you were born with.
I’ll be the first to admit. This title is clickbait, your butt won’t grow twice its size in a week, but with time and effort, you will see some major changes in the shape and size of your bottom. Read More


----------

